# Nautilus atlantic on Thomas and Thomas 14-16wt



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had this rod for sale before but my cousin ended up needing money for other things. Anyway....

This is a KILLER Bluewater setup. I have cared for this setup as if it were my child. I've caught tuna and AJs with it as well as some nice snapper. The reel is 5" in diameter and holds a ton of backing along with lines up to 15wt. I fished both 550gr floating lines and sinking lines up to 800gr with it. The rod comes with a T&T aluminum rod tube and I'm pretty sure I still have the box to the reel. I can spool whatever backing is desired onto the reel, but I am not including a fly line without cost. I'm wanting another high end setup, which is my reason for selling.

I'm asking $700.00 for the setup together. I will split the two up if wanted; $250.00 for the rod and $475.00 for the reel. I will send pics if truly interested.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I wish I had a good reason to own a 14wt!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You may one day, but this isn't a "hopefully one day" setup for sure! This rod and reel would cost over $1,700.00 if put together new


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump. I will still split them up


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I literally just hit send on a text to someone about this setup! At $250, I'm tempted to buy that rod just for the off chance I can put it to use.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just let me know. I'm getting close to just saying the hell with it and keeping it around


----------

